# Fisher Intensifire HID Install.



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

So $47 and ten minutes later here ya go you can have sweet a$$ HID's in your plow lights? Did them last night and snapped some pics for you guys.

1. Take off back part to light. 3 screws.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

2. Remove headlight bulb and replace with HID bulb.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

3. Cut the low beam wire and the ground wire from old headlight bulb connector. Splice the blue wire to the low beam wire. And the black to the ground. Tuck the old connector away incase you want to switch back to halogen anyday.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

and ur done? just joking, very interested in doing this to my two plows.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

4. Put the ballast as shown in last pic and ziptie the wires up good . I wrapped my ballast in bubble wrap and stuck it in there to save from vibration. Then put the cover back on, hook up the plow to your truck and waa laa you are done.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

nice job, what set did u get, where did u get them from and what is the light output for that exact set? I know some guys dont like them to bright as it is tough to see while it is snowing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice art work on the front of the plow.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Can't we get*



20Silverado05;1220068 said:


> So $47 and ten minutes later here ya go you can have sweet a$$ HID's in your plow lights? Did them last night and snapped some pics for you guys.
> 
> 1. Take off back part to light. 3 screws.


Can't we get a plug and play for the plug on them so we dont got to cut the wires


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Those look like 8Ks. Looks really good, looks like such a better difference in that picture at night with them in. I have HIDs in my truck, want to put them in my plow so bad. when i get intensifires i will. Nice job yours look real good. Have you noticed/checked for any excessive heat from the HIDs in the intensifires yet?


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1220101 said:


> nice job, what set did u get, where did u get them from and what is the light output for that exact set? I know some guys dont like them to bright as it is tough to see while it is snowing. Thanks for the help.


Thank you I got the 6000k set from DDM tuning , No need for the high/low kit since the lows are brighter than the regular halogen highs. Hopefullly if we get this storm midweek I will tell you how they are.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

samjr;1220126 said:


> Can't we get a plug and play for the plug on them so we dont got to cut the wires


I believe the plug and play kit is for the high low beam kit which is alot more wires and would take alot longer than just cutting the wires.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

DrakeSa*****;1220200 said:


> Those look like 8Ks. Looks really good, looks like such a better difference in that picture at night with them in. I have HIDs in my truck, want to put them in my plow so bad. when i get intensifires i will. Nice job yours look real good. Have you noticed/checked for any excessive heat from the HIDs in the intensifires yet?


I dont think excessive heat will be a problem since they are expossed to the elemnts and not tucked in the trucks body like regular headlights . And also how much area the intensifires have they should never get too hot.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

nice, yeah it would be alot more work to do the bixenon kit, people must flash you alot now though, i know they allready do with just my regular intesnse fires


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Wait did you install "HID halogen bulbs" or true HID's? if so don't they require a ballast?


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*3rd post*



Kuzanut;1220229 said:


> Wait did you install "HID halogen bulbs" or true HID's? if so don't they require a ballast?


look in the pic theres a ballast in the pic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*whats the Bulb Type*

I forget the Bulb Type i know dumb ? 
& Was this the Apexcone Raptor V2 Mid Sized HID kit


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Could you please make a list of the exact setup you ordered from them. I dont want to order anything more then I need. Thanks
Aaron


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

oh yeah is that the 55w or 35w kit?


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh i see it now. my bad.....


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Are you having any problems with the bulbs "flickering" or anything of the sort? I ordered some "cheap" HIDs last summer and the bulbs look like they are flickering, for lack of better terms. I ended up ordering 3 sets from 3 different people (all of which looked the same with a different sticker) and sent the first 2 back because of the flickering. The 3rd set still does it a lil bit not and then but not near as bad as the first 2 did. The company I ordered the first set from said it was my truck, not the lights. I hooked the lights up directly to an extra battery I had and they did the same flickering as it did hooked up in my truck. I guess for $40 you can't expect much.

If these aren't giving you any trouble I'm going to replace the set I have now in my truck with these. Another guy I know bought these and he seems as to like them as well.


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)

20Silverado05;1220220 said:


> I dont think excessive heat will be a problem since they are expossed to the elemnts and not tucked in the trucks body like regular headlights . And also how much area the intensifires have they should never get too hot.


Ok good to know, thanks.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i use kits from VVME thats v-v not w, they work good so far no flickering, and if your lights flicker its cause they are not getting enough power so you may need a relay kit, or you just bought some cheap lights haha


----------



## Andrew010 (Dec 7, 2010)

Maybe "flickering" wasn't the best word to use. Maybe "dancing" would be a better description.

The bulb isn't turning off and on like a strobe light, more like increase then decrease in intensity. My bulbs stay on constantly, just kinda get a lil brighter then back to normal real quick (split second) every so often. If you weren't looking for it you probably wouldn't notice it. Only reason I did was when it's parked in the garage and the auto headlights come on. You can see it against the garage wall.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

glad to see alot more people are running the hids in their plows. i dont know how i did it with out them they are the bomb. they make a world of difference in the smartlight 2's. good job and looks great!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1220235 said:


> Could you please make a list of the exact setup you ordered from them. I dont want to order anything more then I need. Thanks
> Aaron


http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/Apexcone-Raptor-HID-Kit

H13

6000K

No more no less

$30


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

do you guys with HID's in the lights find they drain more power then the standard halogens? or dim more or less?

i had bought a set of 6k HIDs for the truck that i haven't installed yet and would love to add less drawing lights to the truck when plowing.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting what kit you bought! I have a new project now to do and looks pretty easy.


----------



## jsyl7 (Feb 13, 2011)

i know you got the hids from ddm tuning but what did you order exactly i dont want to go and order the wrong kit


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Look 3 post back


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*So did it all work good man*



20Silverado05;1220083 said:


>


just want to know how things went with the kit installed man ?


----------



## blogsdon (Nov 28, 2010)

samjr;1299645 said:


> just want to know how things went with the kit installed man ?


Me too...I ordered a set last week waiting for them to ship some where from China. How do you know which is the low beam wire on your plow light? I have nite sabre 1's.

Thanks for the help. Brian


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Man those are bright! If those are the 6K temp. I might go for the 5K, I just dont want to be blinding people but right now I'm the one being blinded. Those look to be about 5 times brighter than oem so I think the 5k will be fine.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Am I understanding that you will only have low beam with the HID's and that is fine as they are brighter than the halogen high beam??
Is there any glare in the snow? They seem real nice in the pics...


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

They make bi-xenon (hi/low from one bulb) HID kits and they are really not that hard to install (installed a set on my friends 01 Ram), which is really the right way to do this so you're not blinding the hell out of fellow snow pushers and oncoming traffic in general. 

In regards to color temperature, don't get anything higher than a 4300k kit. Anything more than that and you are going down in the visible light spectrum and as a result decreasing the functionality of the lights. Sure having bulbs with that blue tint looks cool to some people, but this isn't a beauty pageant. It's snow plowing.

If you have any other questions let me know. I have installed about fifty HID kits on various vehicles.

Oh and stay away from the no-name eBay kits. Do it right the first time and buy from someone reputable. Sure you're going to pay a little more, but you wont have to worry about shorting ballasts, cheap bulbs or your truck catching on fire. I would recommend DDM's slim ballast HID kit because not only are the ballasts very small, but they generate less heat and have cooling fins built into the casing.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just installed DDM Tuning Slim Ballast 55 watt 6000 low beam HID in my Fisher 6'9 on my Jeep took like a half hour. Everyone I have spoken to tells me that 6000 is the closest to WHITE light as you can get, Higher numbers start heading towards purple and lower one go towards blue. I cant wait until it gets dark to check out the performnce. I already have these in my 2011 F350 55 watt 6000 high and low beam with the driving lights done as well all the same 55 watt 6000. They are awesome. Takes about 2 weeks or so for shipping from china. I used Raptor Ballast as per DDM staff, they were best with auto headlights (if you ahve them) I do. Jeep/plow I went with slim ballast for size.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

ken643;1444186 said:


> Just installed DDM Tuning Slim Ballast 55 watt 6000 low beam HID in my Fisher 6'9 on my Jeep took like a half hour. Everyone I have spoken to tells me that 6000 is the closest to WHITE light as you can get, Higher numbers start heading towards purple and lower one go towards blue. I cant wait until it gets dark to check out the performnce. I already have these in my 2011 F350 55 watt 6000 high and low beam with the driving lights done as well all the same 55 watt 6000. They are awesome. Takes about 2 weeks or so for shipping from china. I used Raptor Ballast as per DDM staff, they were best with auto headlights (if you ahve them) I do. Jeep/plow I went with slim ballast for size.


Just wondering about your f350 I have one too. Did you install any relays, or just plug and play? Also, any problems with the 55 watt.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

05ram;1444191 said:


> Just wondering about your f350. Did you install any relays, or just plug and play? Also, any problems with the 55 watt.


No issues at all. One extra wire you have to hook up if you get hi and low beam, (it powers the switch hi and low) just a positive wire included direct to battery. rest is plug and play, and no melting of driving light lens. been using them for about a month or two with no issues.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I used DDM 3000k 35w in my fogs on my yukon...
I went with the 35w to prevent heat issues in the smaller fixture.
In the color/temp spectrum 3000k is on the yellowish end which is easier on the eyes and less glare in fog,snow and rain.Thats what fogs are for afterall...
The color temp scale goes from yellow to white (daylight) to blue to purple as the temp #'s increase.
With both the blue and purple hues you loose vision due to the blue and purple being absorbed by rain and snow etc, then there is also extra glare for you and on coming traffic with the blues and purples....They (blues and purples) may look good but do absolutely nothing to help your vision....
Hope this helps in what not to purchase...


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

4300k is closest to daylight

I use 5000k myself, works really good in the snow, all the kits i have put in for others have also been 5000k. I have put in 9 kits so far, all from VVME, we sell them at work, and we sell 5000k the most. With 55w kits the color washes out and there is not much diffrence between the 5000k and 6000k kits


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

i've had HID's in my plow lights for 3 years. I run a relay to eliminate the "flickering" or "no start" that most get. I also have the digital slim ballast which hold up better to the vibration. That said, if you order from DDM, VVME or any others they are all the exact same kits, just a different box. I would be willing to bet they are made in same china factory. The only issue i have had is that the relay connecter rusted off after 2 years of exposure, so had to replace that. other than that works good and is nice and bright.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

carkey351;1899521 said:


> i've had HID's in my plow lights for 3 years. I run a relay to eliminate the "flickering" or "no start" that most get. I also have the digital slim ballast which hold up better to the vibration. That said, if you order from DDM, VVME or any others they are all the exact same kits, just a different box. I would be willing to bet they are made in same china factory. The only issue i have had is that the relay connecter rusted off after 2 years of exposure, so had to replace that. other than that works good and is nice and bright.


Hey carkey, could you pm me a picture of how you wired up the relay? I got the flickering or no start problem. Works fine hooked up to our ford but not when hooked to my dodge. Thanks


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm also wiring up a set of HIDs with a relay and am looking for a location to get power to power the relay. Any ideas? I'd like to do it without an additional connection to the truck battery.


----------

